# New Preorder Moebius kits



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I haven't seen it mentioned by anyone else but Culttvman has a number of new preorder kits listed on his site including a 60s Batman tv Robin and the 60s Penguin, a model from the forthcoming Interstellar movie (details to come)....and the 1/32 nuBSG Raptor. All for 2015.

Other than the Raptor I'll be interested in the Interstellar kit. I'd guess it's the ship itself, or maybe the shuttle you see in the trailers.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Batman kits have been known about for a while but what's this Interstellar thing then?

I can't seem to find any good images of the ship.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

But no mention of the "Fantastic Voyage" Proteus?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd imagine the details for the Interstellar kit are under embargo until the movie comes out in November. Nolan doesn't like spoilers for his movies. Especially for Interstellar. Took them long enough to release a full trailer. All we've seen of the ships in the movie are brief shots in the trailer. I haven't seen any stills yet.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> The Batman kits have been known about for a while but what's this Interstellar thing then?
> 
> I can't seem to find any good images of the ship.


I am surprised about Interstellar, a risk I hope pays off.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

apls said:


> I am surprised about Interstellar, a risk I hope pays off.







I'd like to see a picture of the ship (or whatever it is) first as if it's a rubbish or boring looking ship I wouldn't be bothered anyway.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd prefer if they are doing the shuttle. The scale will be larger. The making of book will also be out November 7th so we should have plenty of photos of the ships. Hopefully Moebius will be able to talk about the kit on their facebook page then as well.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

W/O giving ANYTHING away, my Moebius 2015 preorder sheet (STILL in my inbox) lists the "Interstellar Ranger" 1/72 , 1st QTR, 2015 MSRP $34.95. I would expect to receive a sellsheet w/more info before Christmas. REALLY exciting item (for ME anyway); 1/5 coldcast resin Yvonne Craig Batgirl kit, sculpt by GK veteran Tony Cipriano, ALSO 1st QTR, price TBD. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bwain no more said:


> 1/5 coldcast resin Yvonne Craig Batgirl kit, sculpt by GK veteran Tony Cipriano, ALSO 1st QTR, price TBD. :thumbsup:
> Tom


:roll:

*runs out to look for a spray can of Boyd "Purple Pearl"*


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

From what we know by now, the Ranger is the lander in the background. The whole ship looks more or less like a ring of boxes.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Moebius Orion wasn't one of their better kits to me but shame they can't do more 2001 kits instead of that thing. Looks pretty bland.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

There are three ships in the Interstellar movie-the Ranger, endurance and the Lander. According to my sources if the sales are good on the Ranger the lander will be next.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Moebius have post a photo of the Ranger on their Facebook page. Along with a few details.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Xenodyssey said:


> Moebius have post a photo of the Ranger on their Facebook page. Along with a few details.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964


Same ship as shown in post #10. Already, some people on Facebook are crapping all over it saying it's too small and should be 1/32 scale (which would make it about 2' long)! I'm glad to see Frank take the risk, never thought I'd see a kit of this in styrene.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe it'll look better on screen but from the photos all I can say is........of all the ships/subjects they could have done and they do that.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm happy enough to see it. Other than Star Wars we don't get to see mainstream injection plastic model kits done from modern SF movies. I would have loved one of the robots or vehicles from Elysium for example. Or the Globeship from Oblivion (yes I know there are resin and expensive kits out there). So I too am very grateful to Frank for taking this risk with Interstellar.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Maybe it'll look better on screen but from the photos all I can say is........of all the ships/subjects they could have done and they do that.


Must ... not ... tell ... Sungod ... to ... start ... his ... own ... plastic ... model ... company ... and ... do ... a ... better ... job ... picking ... subjects ...

Oops, too late. :wave:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Frank is trying to get a new, topical subject out from what looks to be a very big movie. I think it's a smart move myself. 
Yes 2001 needs more kits!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> Must ... not ... tell ... Sungod ... to ... start ... his ... own ... plastic ... model ... company ... and ... do ... a ... better ... job ... picking ... subjects ...
> 
> Oops, too late. :wave:




I can see why you'd say that and believe me I'm not knocking Moebius for trying out new subjects especially as most of the sci fi kits seem to be things like Trek or Star Wars but I can only say what I think and I just don't find that a very interesting design.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I can understand Sungod's point. Personally, I'd love to see more 2001 kits, and I wish Moebius would redo the Orion kit in at least 1/144 scale with fine, engraved panel lines instead of incomplete stickers! 

Would also like to see the Icarus from POTA and a Disney Nautilus and the spacecraft from Day the Earth Stood Still and....

Well, you get the point, we'd all prefer certain subjects over others, so it's hard for any kit manufacturer to keep us all happy. 

Also, if the Ranger would be over 2' in 1/32 scale, I'm guessing it would be about 7" - 9" in 1/72 scale. Too bad they didn't consider 1/48 scale, that should be at or under their self-imposed 17" limit (Frank mentioned not going over 17" for new spacecraft kits on the Moebius Facebook page awhile back), which would be a decent size.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> ...*I* just don't find that a very interesting design.


That's all I was saying. Apparently Frank finds it an interesting design, at least interesting to plunk down some serious coin to make a model kit of it. If you find other subjects more interesting, plunk down your own coin and make your own kits. (After plunking down major coin just to buy the rights to the property, even before the first engineering drawing is on the computer screen.)



spock62 said:


> ...if the Ranger would be over 2' in 1/32 scale, I'm guessing it would be about 7" - 9" in 1/72 scale...


Over 2' in 1/32 scale works out to over 10.7 inches in 1/72 scale - 2'x32/72 (x12 to get to inches, of course). :wave:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Over 2' in 1/32 scale works out to over 10.7 inches in 1/72 scale - 2'x32/72 (x12 to get to inches, of course). :wave:


Works for me since I don't have a lot of display space, though I can understand why some people would want a bigger kit. Thanks for doing the math! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, the whole "don't complain unless you can do better" schtick is kinda dumb. It can disallow practically every opinion in every discussion. People have tastes and opinions and are free to express them. You don't have to be a chef to know if you don't like a particular food.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes I agree, John, but I'm arguing against saying a certain food shouldn't be on the menu just because it isn't one you happen to want.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, I'll buy that. 
Good use of the analogy as a response, btw!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> I can understand Sungod's point. Personally, I'd love to see more 2001 kits, and I wish Moebius would redo the Orion kit in at least 1/144 scale with fine, engraved panel lines instead of incomplete stickers!
> 
> Would also like to see the Icarus from POTA and a Disney Nautilus and the spacecraft from Day the Earth Stood Still and....
> 
> ...








I'd love to see a larger Orion with more engraved detail too plus other 2001 kits. I think engraved panel lines make a big difference to just decals. Along with the original series Galactica and the new Creature it's one of the few disappointing Moebius kits to me. 

I know people have different tastes but I bet there's more people wanting 2001 kits than Interstellar kits.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Batman is shipping this week, that is all I care about right now. Tomorrow will take care of itself.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> I know people have different tastes but I bet there's more people wanting 2001 kits than Interstellar kits.


Total agreement. I'm sure you've heard about this: http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/news-bfi/announcements/bfi-rerelease-stanley-kubricks-2001

Between this, the obvious continued interest in the film (heck, even Interstellar is a homage to 2001), it's a shame Moebius doesn't have the interest in releasing other kits from 2001 (and redoing the Orion). Can't see it being a licensing issue, look how the Orion was released. Oh, well maybe some day......


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> Okay, I'll buy that.
> Good use of the analogy as a response, btw!


Wanted to stay with the same analogy you'd started with. :wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

spock62 said:


> ... it's a shame Moebius doesn't have the interest in releasing other kits from 2001 ...


They HAVE the interest, but if you've been reading the many, many, many posts on this subject over the past few years you'd understand that there has been a huge potential shift in licensing and moving forward on anything 2001 related is simply a way to throw money into the toilet.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> Total agreement. I'm sure you've heard about this: http://www.bfi.org.uk/news-opinion/news-bfi/announcements/bfi-rerelease-stanley-kubricks-2001
> 
> Between this, the obvious continued interest in the film (heck, even Interstellar is a homage to 2001), it's a shame Moebius doesn't have the interest in releasing other kits from 2001 (and redoing the Orion). Can't see it being a licensing issue, look how the Orion was released. Oh, well maybe some day......






I hadn't heard about that no so thanks for posting it but I think I've seen they're releasing it on HD on Blu Ray soon.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> They HAVE the interest, but if you've been reading the many, many, many posts on this subject over the past few years you'd understand that there has been a huge potential shift in licensing and moving forward on anything 2001 related is simply a way to throw money into the toilet.




Where've you read that? I haven't seen anything about a huge potential shift in licensing and I've been reading all the posts on here for years.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Scroll back through the posts on HT and many other forums. I don't remember which ones exactly contained posts relating to Turner's attempts to put the screws to the 2001 licensing.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Where've you read that? I haven't seen anything about a huge potential shift in licensing and I've been reading all the posts on here for years.


Same here, don't remember reading this. Not saying it isn't so, but, having read many, many, many posts on this board, I can't say I remember anything about Turner and 2001 licensing.

Then again, I have a hard time remembering yesterday's breakfast! 

As for the re-release of 2001, from what I read it sounds like their going to use the Warner Bros. master that was used for the 2007 Blu-ray release.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Scroll back through the posts on HT and many other forums. I don't remember which ones exactly contained posts relating to Turner's attempts to put the screws to the 2001 licensing.


Well there's some vague instructions that could lead to several years' worth of searching! :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

From what I recall 2001 licensing is a tangled web of different people/corporations who have little incentive to coordinate. We see a sure thing popular seller, they see a lot of expensive lawyers arguing for little gain. Moebius was able to release the two kits by technicality- they were essentially repops of kits which already had licensing agreements (even though they were reverse engineered). Any new kit would face a lot of hurtles- Moebius has not said IIRC they will never do any more, but more of a "don't wait on them, probably not going to happen in the foreseeable future.."

With the new theatrical release of 2001 interest may swell once again and the suits may reconsider, but who knows...


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> Well there's some vague instructions that could lead to several years' worth of searching! :lol:


Well *I'm* not going to do the searching. :wave:

Frank and company don't come to HT anymore (as those who were here when they left completely understand) so I know any posts that they made weren't here.

Richard's assessment is the same as what I understand it to be. I'm nowhere near the center (or even close to the periphery) of this rats' nest, but it doesn't look like there will be a resolution for many moons.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Moebius was able to release the two kits by technicality- they were essentially repops of kits which already had licensing agreements (even though they were reverse engineered).


Just a couple of points:

A) I only know of one kit, the Orion, that was produced. What is the other kit you mentioned?

B) The Orion is not a repop of the original Aurora kit, it was a new-tool kit that shares only the Aurora kit's scale from what I remember reading.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

spock62 said:


> Just a couple of points:
> 
> A) I only know of one kit, the Orion, that was produced. What is the other kit you mentioned?


The Moon Bus. It was reverse-engineered from the old Aurora kit with a few improvements, like optional more-accurate windows.




spock62 said:


> B) The Orion is not a repop of the original Aurora kit, it was a new-tool kit that shares only the Aurora kit's scale from what I remember reading.


That's correct. The Moebius "Space Clipper" is an all-new tooling, and doesn't mention the names "2001" or "Orion" anywhere on the box art or instructions.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius reverse engineered the Moon Bus to be 100% faithful to the original kit, then added optional parts to allow the builder to follow the original kit perfectly (flush glass windows) of build it to match the filming models inset glass windows.
The Orion closely followed the old Aurora kit but corrected a number of issues with the new tooling. This kit was a bit of a fudge on the original license but close enough to pass. Many people had wished for more changes and a larger scale, but that would have been too much difference. Like many later issued versions of the original kits, 2001 and other references were removed.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Oops! I totally forgot about the Moon Bus kit, and I have one in the stash to boot! Guess I should get around to building it some day....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> Moebius reverse engineered the Moon Bus to be 100% faithful to the original kit, then added optional parts to allow the builder to follow the original kit perfectly (flush glass windows) of build it to match the filming models inset glass windows.
> The Orion closely followed the old Aurora kit but corrected a number of issues with the new tooling. This kit was a bit of a fudge on the original license but close enough to pass. Many people had wished for more changes and a larger scale, but that would have been too much difference. Like many later issued versions of the original kits, 2001 and other references were removed.





The Orion was quite a bit different to the old Aurora kit and was obviously a new tool so I'm surprised if what you say is true about the licence.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Just saw this on Fabgearusa.com
http://www.fabgearusa.com/interstel...&utm_campaign=SciFi+Modeller&utm_medium=email


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Moebius reverse engineered the Moon Bus to be 100% faithful to the original kit, then added optional parts to allow the builder to follow the original kit perfectly (flush glass windows) of build it to match the filming models inset glass windows.


To be strictly accurate, the Moon Bus filming model (like most filming miniatures) had _no_ clear windows.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In their attempts to "improve" the Orion's wings, they screwed up so bad it was infuriating.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

scotpens said:


> To be strictly accurate, the Moon Bus filming model (like most filming miniatures) had _no_ clear windows.


I know it really did not have glass as with just about all SFX filming miniatures and the model can be built without it as well, it was just as easy way to describe the difference between the two versions. I have not built the new one yet- it is still in the closet, but I built two of the originals and so used tot he conforming windows the 'correct' version looks jarring to me.



SUNGOD said:


> The Orion was quite a bit different to the old Aurora kit and was obviously a new tool so I'm surprised if what you say is true about the licence.


Yes it is different all new tooling but apparently it was close enough to pass- I do wish it had kept the panel lines of the original instead of those partial decals. The lines were too thick of course but they made the ship look so much better.

Did anyone ever release some 'wallpaper' decals for this model like they make for the Trek Aztecing?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> Did anyone ever release some 'wallpaper' decals for this model like they make for the Trek Aztecing?


With the exception of livery markings, I've never seen a decal sheet of panels/panel lines for this kit. Would buy one in a heartbeat if it were made available!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> I know it really did not have glass as with just about all SFX filming miniatures and the model can be built without it as well, it was just as easy way to describe the difference between the two versions. I have not built the new one yet- it is still in the closet, but I built two of the originals and so used tot he conforming windows the 'correct' version looks jarring to me.
> 
> 
> Yes it is different all new tooling but apparently it was close enough to pass- I do wish it had kept the panel lines of the original instead of those partial decals. The lines were too thick of course but they made the ship look so much better.
> ...





Yes agree that the panel lines were too thick but even they looked better than just decals. It would be nice to see it upscaled with much more engraved panel detailing as it's such a graceful design.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

For anyone who's interested, the Science Channel will be showing *"The Science of Interstellar"* tonight at 10:00 pm (est). According to the Science Channel website: 

_"Matthew McConaughey narrates this behind-the-scenes look at the epic voyage to deep space depicted in the movie Interstellar. Director Christopher Nolan worked with top physicists to create a realistic trip to distant solar systems."_


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks. Just set it up to record.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

On the subject of licensing a Japanese company called X Plus are bringing out a diecast and ABS (at least it seems so) replica of the Disney Nautilus, so I wonder if that's *one* reason why Moebius haven't done a Nautilus yet?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's a bit more info....................


http://www.monstersinmotion.com/car...-diecast-lighted-display-model-x-plus-p-19820


I hope there's some good interior detail too as it will look great lit up. Wonder if we'll se some 2001 stuff like that also?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> I hope there's some good interior detail too as it will look great lit up.


For $450 it better have an AWESOME interior. 

Heck, for that matter it should make coffee!!!!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> For $450 it better have an AWESOME interior.
> 
> Heck, for that matter it should make coffee!!!!
> 
> ...




I hope so. I'll have a hard time resisting that so better start saving.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A kit of the Nautilus should be at least two foot long to spark serious interest amongs the modelers.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Look right here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=419957


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

electric indigo said:


> Look right here:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=419957




Just skip past the vinyl monstrosity.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

azdacuda said:


> Just saw this on Fabgearusa.com
> http://www.fabgearusa.com/interstel...&utm_campaign=SciFi+Modeller&utm_medium=email


Hey that looks real nice, I will give Mobius models credit for
many things, but one in particular is that they are full of 
surprises, they do make a modeler smile indeed.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Having seen the movie Interstellar now I can say I am keen to buy the kit of the Ranger. Hopefully it's sales justify further kits from the movie. The Lander shuttle would be a good followup kit.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*I Hope ......*

I hope the risk pays off. I would love to see more sci-fi ships from current movies!!! :thumbsup:


----------

